# RESOLVED! I need to rehome Acorn



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Dec 21, 2007)

Issue is solved...

It really bothers me that I have to do this and now I am "one of them" who is rehoming a pet that I promised a forever home too. No I am not allergic, not having a baby, not moving. There is actually a very good reason but I really can't get into detail. To make a long story short, there has been a tragedy in my family, it involves police detectives, district attorneys, lawyers and more. The main reason.. I have been so busy that Acorn hsan't been out of the cage at all in the last week. I have been traveling out of state and have to continue to do so. After I am done traveling I will be inheriting, if you will, an elderly family member who I will have to take care of 24-7. Besides not having time to care for the bunny, I don't know where I am going to put him when this person moves in or how much time I am going to have. I was thinking of trying a way to keep him free range in my bedroom but there is already a not so very nice cat in there and not sure how well that will work out. I'm glad i didn't end up adopting anymore because I would have felt twice as guilty as I do now.
This was not expected at all. I still can't believe its happening. I can get into more detail or answer more questions about the situation in PM if really needed but I don't want to blab it all over here because its quite personal.
As for Acorn. He is the sweetest bunny. He will come with EVERYTHING. I don't want any money for him. I just want to know he is ok . Thats my only concern. This is my biggest worry right now. Just want to make sure nothing happens to him. I promised him a great life and that nothign would ever happen to him when I took him in, so I want to keep that promise.
PLease responed or PM me if you can help.
Thanks and I hope no one holds this againts me or see's me as "one of those people". I promise I'm not ; /
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e23/megeeger/DSCF0070-1.jpg


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What an awful situation.:bigtears:

I really hope someone on the forum can take him. That way you'll be able to log on and see his pictures, know he's ok. Best of luck to you both. :hug:


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. Thats what I am hoping for. I have had a few responses from an ad I put on Craigslist but they don't seem very fitting or like good homes IMO so far.
Crossing my fingers though. A fellow bunny owner just contacted me.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sometimes things happen that mean we need to look at what is best for others in our lives (our dependents I mean), and that's what you have done for little Acorn.

It sounds like you are doing everything you can to find the very best home possible for him, and I really hope you succeed.

I'm sorry things are so tough for you, and I hope you have some support to help you get through whatever it is. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2007)

He is such a beautiful boy. I hope we can help find him a home.

You mentioned you are traveling quite a bit? Are there any states/areas in particular you will be going to in the near future? That might help give us an idea of what areas we can rehome him in if you could transport him..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

This is breaking my heart. I wish I could take him - I love the mini-rex and wish I could take them all when they need homes..


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Yes I am traveling back and fourth from NJ to Long Island NY. Uniondale and Massapequa areasm to be exact. 

I'm kinda feeling weird about this one person showing interest. They have a male neutered 7 month old that comes nad goes out of his cage as he pleases. He can't tell me the name of the feed he gives though. He said it s a "mix" he gets from a pet store. Also what happens if they don't get along, they can't be otu together all day, so then that takes away from my point in rehoming him.
I don't know maybe something will work out. He is not happy with me. He knows something is going on. : /


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah that does sound weird. 

Would you consider letting ushelp you try tofind someone to foster Acorn short term until you know whats going to happen in your life? Like maybe for a month or two until you can get things in order and see where you are?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 22, 2007)

:yeahthat:

We'll give you all the support you need, but I'm not convinced that rehoming Acorn is the best solution. He may not end up in a better situation, and in anycase, there are so few potential homes out there, any space he gets will be at the expense of another bunny somewhere.  

I honestly think he'll get along with your cat just fine (my mini-rex rulesmy very mean cat), and he may end up being a great source of comfort and entertainment to both you and your house guest. 

A big, strategically built NIC cage can take up not much space and give him a lot of running room. And you can always get him a friend to keep him company.  

Honestly, they can be pretty low maintenance creatures with a mate and the right set up. 

Think about it? 

sas leaseplease:


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes ofcourse I am open to a foster even if its temp as long as they are legit and trust worthy. Thats my major issue right now with adopting him out. I have gotten many responses and I have basically ignored them all , especially if it starts out with " I want the bunny" or "how much" etc. I could say he is $1000 bucks but it would be more hard to adopt him from me in general then to come up with 1k lol.


The only thing with the cat is she is semi feral and rescued off the street. Not sure how she would do with another animal in general , especially a bun. She had to fend for herself for quite sometime and now that she doesn't have to I'm not sure if she would attack him for the fun of it.

I am going to bring him in my room tonight just to see a response, but I'll be right there just in case.


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Dec 23, 2007)

well the response was not as bad as I thought, but she is extrememly interested and I would have to watch her 24-7 if he was out.
I am looking into getting him a cage mate but I still fear then there will be 2 bunnies in a a cage with out enough out time. Yea they will keep eachother company but...

Do you really think its better to get him a cagemate and not let them out all that often (at least for now?) or to rehome him?

I mean I really don't want to see him go but I really don't have the time for another one let alone him right now. I guess the only thing will be cleaning more.

Opinions?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2007)

There have been times when Bo and Clover don't get out as much as other times. When we are busy the week of county fair - they get fed, watered and hopefully litterboxes dumped - otherwise they don't see us really. They do fine. Ideally, it's not the best, but if you could let him out maybe 2 or 3 times a week for a good play it would be enough I think.

There are rabbits who never see the outside of a cage. It's wrong but it does happen.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually, yes I do think it would be better for him and you to get him a friend and keep him in a big cage, even if they don't get let out much. If you do an NIC cage with multiple levels they can have a whole lot of space. My buns are in large pens, and I couldn't let them into the living room for most of the summer because we were having issues with marking, getting to the point where it was being destructive to the floor boards underneath the carpet. They weren't happy but they were ok.

My current foster bun doesn't always get out much on week days but I try to make up for it on weekends.

Maybe there's a rescue group in your area that could help you bond Acorn with one of their buns?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

I have my three foster bunnies (part mini-rexes) in this pen, and I open the door quite often, but they never want to leave! 

(And for the record, that's Sugar and Sekura pictured here, sleeping. Yup, that's how they sleep!)

sas :biggrin2:







Here's a shotwith the fosters in it...


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

BTW, the pen above looks bigger than it is because it's a weird shape, but it's a three by three cube set-up. 

And if you're interested re: how my main man mini-rex Dill (and his pet dwarf, Sherry), handle my big mean cat,Houligan,here's a video. (This isn't the best video, normally they work in tandem, but Sherry got excited and jumped the gun). Keep an eye on the dark spot in the center of the frame soyou can see the cat.


----------



## Haley (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with others. You love him so much. Even if the run time is limited he will be far better off with you. 

NIC cages are so nice and roomy a bunny can be fine in there for a long time. You can even attach a run to the front at times if you want him to be able to stretch his legs without being free roam:






But if you need help right now with things (like while youre out of town) let me know and I'll do my best to help you find a temporary bunnysitter.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the great NIC pics. 

Acorn is so handsome.


----------



## welonheadmoo (Dec 31, 2007)

just wanted to say that everyone's setups are quite nice!


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing has been solved yet. He is still in his cage and I've been really busy. I've looked for a female bun, but not much luck yet. I don't really have the room for a built block cage like shown in the pics. It would be nice but its not very possible over here. My dining room right now is stacked with crap from my aunts house. I am going to have to move the bun into my room so I can even get to him. My room isn't the biggest but I can fit the cage he has now. If I got another bun the cage would have to stay about the same size unless I made a taller one. Can't be much wider or more in depth.
I'm going to try and keep him in my room and let him out when I am in here and I guess keep looking for either a female bun or the perfect home. I mean he is safe for now , I won't dump him anywhere of course, I just know he isn't the happiest bun


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 2, 2008)

Plant some big smooches on his head (for me) please.


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 4, 2008)

Issue resolved for the most part... Please read my other post "Suckered"


Edited to add link: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31521&forum_id=1&jump_to=412257#p412257


----------

